# Spring is here and so is the March Birthstone!



## Justin (Mar 1, 2016)

The first day of March is upon us which means a beautiful green tree has sprouted and a shiny new birthstone is available in the Shop! *Grab it for 299 Bells from now until the end of the month.*

There's also been quite the winter drought of other restocks so I've dropped a few things in the Shop right now and will again a couple more times this week.

Enjoy the beginnings of spring!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

Haha, thanks for the chocolate cake  Time to save up some btb then


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, there goes most of my tbt.. 

Finally got a cake though. ♥ :] Ty!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

Alexi said:


> Well, there goes most of my tbt..
> 
> Finally got a cake though. ♥ :] Ty!



haha yea xD damn i wished i saved more but no regrets <3


----------



## rosabelle (Mar 1, 2016)

I managed to catch another restock  thanks Justin!


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 1, 2016)

Ahhh I hope to catch a restock ;u;


----------



## Foxxie (Mar 1, 2016)

Yay!  Snagged a peach, apple and cherry... finally have all the fruits!  Thank you for the restock! :3 x


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 1, 2016)

ooof- this was for the Euros... and da RP!


----------



## Araie (Mar 1, 2016)

I hope I can catch a restock later.. but seriously, that tree is really pretty! It think it's nice for a brighter change of color.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 1, 2016)

The spring tree comes out on the same day I get a snow day (?Д` )


----------



## Espurr (Mar 1, 2016)

I need not catch a restock, for my apple is special enough.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm really hoping that there will be another restock soon. I wasn't luck enough, or awake enough, to catch the last restock


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

yeahh the spring is here :')

and time to save up some btb


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 1, 2016)

It's really nice of TBT to have restocks today in honor of St. David's Day!  thanks Justin.  Cymru am byth!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 1, 2016)

when is the next restock?


----------



## sej (Mar 1, 2016)

Yay! Just a question, will we get notice when there is another restock?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 1, 2016)

Bummed I missed another restock.

Also, as Sej asked, will there be a notice?  Or are these gonna be random?


----------



## Kayrii (Mar 1, 2016)

So sad I missed the restock ;-; Stupid time zones *sigh* really hope I don't miss the next one!


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Mar 1, 2016)

I love it!!! Am so ready for Spring  Looks great.


----------



## piske (Mar 1, 2016)

Ah lucky ducks that caught the restock!  I just want 1 choco cake ;u;


----------



## N e s s (Mar 1, 2016)

I NEED AN APPLE >w<


----------



## crosserkelsey (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice!! I was actually just looking at the birthstones and thinking of how I really should try and get some, I really would like to get this one but seeing as I'm really new idk for sure if I'll be able to or not, but whatever, seems to be quick enough earning bells so who knows!!


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

will there be cute st. patrick's day collectibles this year? :O i wasn't really around last year i don't think so i don't know if you guys do events or cool things in march.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 1, 2016)

tfw gone is the days of free bells for actually reading the topic


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2016)

Tom said:


> tfw gone is the days of free bells for actually reading the topic



you mean the days of quote + ctrl F


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> you mean the days of quote + ctrl F



F3 + Bells mostly, but no I just scanned it for the word free mostly lol


----------



## N e s s (Mar 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> you mean the days of quote + ctrl F



Restock the apples or riot


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 1, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Restock the apples or riot



TBT riots enough, please do not incite violence


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> There's also been quite the winter drought of other restocks so I've dropped a few things in the Shop right now and will again a couple more times this week.



can we get a hint:  should we be staying up late, or getting up early??


----------



## Meliara (Mar 2, 2016)

King Dad said:


> can we get a hint:  should we be staying up late, or getting up early??



No sleep til restock!!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 2, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> No sleep til restock!!!!!



Going 30+ days waiting for a restock without sleep is unhealthy please consult a doctor.


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2016)

Must......catch........RESTOCK


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

ME TOO

lel hope they restock a hammer now that i have enough lmao


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes they haven't restocked whilst I was at school
Bring it on I'm gonna be up all day and all night yeaah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

Sej said:


> Yes they haven't restocked whilst I was at school
> Bring it on I'm gonna be up all day and all night yeaah



YASSS ...

and yeah good i was out most of the day so holla.


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2016)

Please do it soon XD 
I need a peach XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

Sej said:


> Please do it soon XD
> I need a peach XD



i need a toy hammer lmao...


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2016)

Please Justin before I have to sleep (3 hours ish) XD


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

Sej said:


> Please Justin before I have to sleep (3 hours ish) XD



what time is it there now, 4 am?

nm i forgot you're UK


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2016)

King Dad said:


> what time is it there now, 4 am?



What, were I live or where it is for Justin?

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> what time is it there now, 4 am?
> 
> nm i forgot you're UK



Oh lol XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

Sej said:


> Please Justin before I have to sleep (3 hours ish) XD



saaaaaame c'mon u turts

like seriously it'd be awesome to snag something more


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2016)

Moko said:


> saaaaaame c'mon u turts
> 
> like seriously it'd be awesome to snag something more



ALL I WANT IS A BUTT PEACH
I must stay up until they restock, please don't make me stay up until like 4am Justin XD


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

Sej said:


> What, were I live or where it is for Justin?



i spaced and was thinking you were in australia for some reason



Moko said:


> saaaaaame c'mon u turts
> 
> like seriously it'd be awesome to snag something more



nuuuu fair!  this time it should be at euro 5 am!!


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i spaced and was thinking you were in australia for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> nuuuu fair!  this time it should be at euro 5 am!!



Yeah but the first one was uk friendly but I was at school ;-;
They won't do another uk friendly one but I gotta try


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

YES

ripple sleep tonight


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

wait wut, iz ther another restok? sinc wen?

- - - Post Merge - - -

o also plex restock houzes, i want the blue ones.


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 2, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> wait wut, iz ther another restok? sinc wen?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> o also plex restock houzes, i want the blue ones.



dont think so. i've been refreshing the home screen every 5 mins lmao and haven't seen a bulletin notice thing.
unless they secretively restocked, well then that would suck ._.

also am reallllly hoping the houses restock. D:


----------



## N e s s (Mar 2, 2016)

Alexi said:


> dont think so. i've been refreshing the home screen every 5 mins lmao and haven't seen a bulletin notice thing.
> unless they secretively restocked, well then that would suck ._.
> 
> also am reallllly hoping the houses restock. D:



Oh no i've been checking the apples like every 10 minutes, its still same old same old.


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

p sure there was just a restock and I missed it by liTERALLY ONE MINUTE RIP ME​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 2, 2016)

Crash said:


> p sure there was just a restock and I missed it by liTERALLY ONE MINUTE RIP ME​



i got to the shop right after the maintenance was done (was f5ing like every 2 seconds)
bought a cake. nope. didnt work.
no way did they sell out that fast.... wth ;_;


----------



## pandapples (Mar 2, 2016)

I was spam clicking my phone and accidentally bought a silver mailbox... lmao rip 700 bells


----------



## N e s s (Mar 2, 2016)

how

how do people know they're coming so fast


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

Alexi said:


> i got to the shop right after the maintenance was done (was f5ing like every 2 seconds)
> bought a cake. nope. didnt work.
> no way did they sell out that fast.... wth ;_;


thats literally how fast they go every single time, it's exhausting ;;
I've been lurking for the restock all day and I finally leave the house fifteen minutes before the restock and planned to check my phone at 10 just in case and I check it at 10:01 and everythING IS GONE​


----------



## pandapples (Mar 2, 2016)

N e s s said:


> how
> 
> how do people know they're coming so fast



Pretty dedicated on checking the shop maybe? I was pretty lucky enough to check when my night class ended and shop was down.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

pandapples said:


> I was spam clicking my phone and accidentally bought a silver mailbox... lmao rip 700 bells



oh no-- are those mailboxes giftable?  maybe you can sell it to somebody??


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 2, 2016)

Crash said:


> thats literally how fast they go every single time, it's exhausting ;;
> I've been lurking for the restock all day and I finally leave the house fifteen minutes before the restock and planned to check my phone at 10 just in case and I check it at 10:01 and everythING IS GONE​



ughhhh. D: i just want my chocolate cake & cherry line up complete ;_;

VULTURES.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 2, 2016)

frick me


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

i just want a choco cake or a hammer pls lord give me just one restock in my life​


----------



## pandapples (Mar 2, 2016)

King Dad said:


> oh no-- are those mailboxes giftable?  maybe you can sell it to somebody??



Can only sell back for a portion I think. I'm not sure how much I'd get back.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Can only sell back for a portion I think. I'm not sure how much I'd get back.



i meant- could you sell it to another user?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

omfg pandapples y u got so many cakes, u wil get fat. u shur share w/ the starvin peeps leik moi.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

Omg I was lucky enough to catch the restock
Didn't even think about my lineup, just bought them right away cause I was scared they were gonna sell out


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

wait, omfg, was ther a 2nd 1??! wth!!!


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 2, 2016)

i've still been refreshing the store like crazy just incase.
noo way. D:


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

ya!!! ther was a 2nd one11!! i checked the choco caked and the amount increase!!! smh


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

i really hope I catch one tomorrow otherwise I give up​


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

I got like 6 things in like 2 secs and everything was sold out after that
I thought it would be announced or something!

Omg tbt is scary

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crash said:


> i really hope I catch one tomorrow otherwise I give up​



goodluck D:


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> I got like 6 things in like 2 secs and everything was sold out after that
> I thought it would be announced or something!
> 
> Omg tbt is scary
> ...



Man, you must either have REALLY fast internet, or you're just lucky.  gime a cake plz kthxbye


----------



## pandapples (Mar 2, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> ya!!! ther was a 2nd one11!! i checked the choco caked and the amount increase!!! smh



Er a second one just now? I don't think so. It was at 347 after the first restock, and increased by 5 to 352 as it still is right now. -- or did you just realize there was a second restock cause that happened earlier at 10pm est


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Er a second one just now? I don't think so. It was at 347 after the first restock, and increased by 5 to 352 as it still is right now. -- or did you just realize there was a second restock cause that happened earlier at 10pm est



exactly


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Man, you must either have REALLY fast internet, or you're just lucky.  gime a cake plz kthxbye



really fast internet
I didn't know these restocks werent a joke xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait could you guys tell by checking the shop in my profile?


----------



## pandapples (Mar 2, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> omfg pandapples y u got so many cakes, u wil get fat. u shur share w/ the starvin peeps leik moi.



If you ever wana swap for the green balloon then I'll feed you np


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> really fast internet
> I didn't know these restocks werent a joke xD



i once stayed up till 4 am trying to get an apple, just to find out my internet crashed and i didnt get an apple.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> If you ever wana swap for the green balloon then I'll feed you np



how many cakes we talkin?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> i once stayed up till 4 am trying to get an apple, just to find out my internet crashed and i didnt get an apple.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Omg that's the worst horror story I've ever heard.
I'm sorry D:


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Omg that's the worst horror story I've ever heard.
> I'm sorry D:



I was so pissed the next day and no one knew why.


----------



## pandapples (Mar 2, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> i once stayed up till 4 am trying to get an apple, just to find out my internet crashed and i didnt get an apple.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Is ok now you can stay up til 4am this whole week for the next apple restock 


And if you're actually considering feel free to PM me


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I was so pissed the next day and no one knew why.



Just thinking about it makes me frustrated.. I feel for you D:
Hope you get an apple the next restock!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 2, 2016)

I just freaking missed a restock because I decided to get a shower instead of logging onto TBT

are there going to be any restocks with a countdown timer with them??


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Just thinking about it makes me frustrated.. I feel for you D:
> Hope you get an apple the next restock!



I'll try, but my internet is so terrible, I'm lucky just to get four bars. I'm just saving up BTB to buy it in the TBT Market someday. Thanks for your wishing, though!


----------



## sej (Mar 3, 2016)

Noooooooo I missed the restock! :'(
I was asleep


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2016)

Sej said:


> Noooooooo I missed the restock! :'(
> I was asleep



i got a cherry!  good luck in the next one.  my hunch is there will be three more, on consecutive days.


----------



## sej (Mar 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i got a cherry!  good luck in the next one.  my hunch is there will be three more, on consecutive days.



Thank you!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 3, 2016)

I haven't really been on the past few days and now there's a ton of activity going on. Wut ;/


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> I haven't really been on the past few days and now there's a ton of activity going on. Wut ;/



that's cause everyone's hanging out, lurking for the re-stocks (first ones since November).


----------



## MintySky (Mar 3, 2016)

Every time there is a restock I always miss it. T.T


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

MintySky said:


> Every time there is a restock I always miss it. T.T



igualmente : <

blech of course someone got a chammer.. ****


----------



## cornimer (Mar 3, 2016)

Man, the restock happened like two minutes after I went to bed. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> Man, the restock happened like two minutes after I went to bed. :/



probably same lol -w- this blasphemy man lol


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 3, 2016)

I reallllly hope the next restock includes more quantity for each collectible. only because it's been about 4 months since a restock (from what I've heard. I joined in December so idk for sure). so after lurking the shop alllll day yesterday, and not being able to buy a cake 30 seconds after seeing it, is kinda ridiculous lol. I guess 5 got restocked and those went to 2 other users. Just kinda seems unfair to me, and I'm sure others, since a lot of lurkers last night missed it by a minute or less as well. 

Just my 2 cents! I appreciate A TON the restocks this week so not trying to complain <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 3, 2016)

Alexi said:


> I reallllly hope the next restock includes more quantity for each collectible. only because it's been about 4 months since a restock (from what I've heard. I joined in December so idk for sure). so after lurking the shop alllll day yesterday, and not being able to buy a cake 30 seconds after seeing it, is kinda ridiculous lol. I guess 5 got restocked and those went to 2 other users. Just kinda seems unfair to me, and I'm sure others, since a lot of lurkers last night missed it by a minute or less as well.
> 
> Just my 2 cents! I appreciate A TON the restocks this week so not trying to complain <3



^ this so much

But there's a Nintendo Direct today so..... we'll probably get a massive restock with a timer and a Direct today (maybe)


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2016)

Alexi said:


> I reallllly hope the next restock includes more quantity for each collectible. only because it's been about 4 months since a restock (from what I've heard. I joined in December so idk for sure). so after lurking the shop alllll day yesterday, and not being able to buy a cake 30 seconds after seeing it, is kinda ridiculous lol. I guess 5 got restocked and those went to 2 other users. Just kinda seems unfair to me, and I'm sure others, since a lot of lurkers last night missed it by a minute or less as well.
> 
> Just my 2 cents! I appreciate A TON the restocks this week so not trying to complain <3



Yep, definitely quite low quantities here. That's generally because we save the large restocks for actual events/directs, so you'll have to wait for something like that for higher quantities. This is just a few small ones filling the complete lack of them for a few months. Sorry if that sucks but these were intentionally never advertised heavily or promising much! I've intentionally kept the restock part out of the thread title as part of that.



Lucanosa said:


> ^ this so much
> 
> But there's a Nintendo Direct today so..... we'll probably get a massive restock with a timer and a Direct today (maybe)



No Bell Tree Direct today! You think we put them together in less than 48 hours?


----------



## sej (Mar 3, 2016)

Can you do a restock now? 
Lol in my dreams XD


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 3, 2016)

Justin said:


> Yep, definitely quite low quantities here. That's generally because we save the large restocks for actual events/directs, so you'll have to wait for something like that for higher quantities. This is just a few small ones filling the complete lack of them for a few months. Sorry if that sucks but these were intentionally never advertised heavily or promising much! I've intentionally kept the restock part out of the thread title as part of that.


Ah that does make a lot of sense! Guess I'll either need to be reallllly lucky or be patient & wait for directs haha. Thanks for the info :]


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2016)

Alexi said:


> Ah that does make a lot of sense! Guess I'll either need to be reallllly lucky or be patient & wait for directs haha. Thanks for the info :]



plus, forum members are frequently buying/selling their collectibles with each other, so most items can be obtained one way or another, depending on how much somebody wants it.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm going to wait for a BellTree Direct


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Sej said:


> Can you do a restock now?
> Lol in my dreams XD



^...this

o well i'll just save bells to buy crap off members i guess


----------



## sej (Mar 3, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^...this
> 
> o well i'll just save bells to buy crap off members i guess



I have my hopes up that they will restock before I go to bed, well I hope anyway


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Sej said:


> I have my hopes up that they will restock before I go to bed, well I hope anyway



ya probably another 3 am gmt restock though -.-


----------



## sej (Mar 3, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya probably another 3 am gmt restock though -.-



Yeah, the only gmt one I think they will do is the one that they did when I was at school


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 3, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya probably another 3 am gmt restock though -.-



ugh ikr


----------



## sej (Mar 3, 2016)

Please Justin XD yesiknowsayingthatwillmakeitworse


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Sej said:


> Yeah, the only gmt one I think they will do is the one that they did when I was at school



yeah or when i'm not on lol :|


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2016)

my hunch is it will be a 7 am GMT restock...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> my hunch is it will be a 7 am GMT restock...



or that.. yes .. no not getting up that early lmfao


----------



## Javocado (Mar 4, 2016)

pears are restocked guys!!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

Javocado said:


> pears are restocked guys!!



i think the oranges and tasty cakes r 2!!1


----------



## sej (Mar 4, 2016)

Javocado said:


> pears are restocked guys!!



You actually got me for a second there
I still have my hopes up


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

Javocado said:


> pears are restocked guys!!



LOL bruh... troll better love <3

Yea.. ended up buying a popsicle instead  No way I'm gonna be in front of here 24*7 anyways.


----------



## sej (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes no restocks whilst I'm at school, right. Here we go.


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 4, 2016)

Sej said:


> Yes no restocks whilst I'm at school, right. Here we go.



It's torture.
I've been constantly watching the shop since last restock... 
I hope it comes soon ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

Sej said:


> Yes no restocks whilst I'm at school, right. Here we go.



I don't think there's been one yet unless they excluded hammers...

Oh well I gave up on the more expensive thing lol... Popsicles rule though


----------



## sej (Mar 4, 2016)

Oh come oooooooonnnnn please restock pleeaaaase


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

Sej said:


> Oh come oooooooonnnnn please restock pleeaaaase



another 4 am restock holla....


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 4, 2016)

When is the next restock


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 4, 2016)

White Claw said:


> When is the next restock



whenever the mods feel like it, apparently :/


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

My god, are the admins trying to torture us? They've kept on edge for the past 3 days I think!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> My god, are the admins trying to torture us? They've kept on edge for the past 3 days I think!



yeah or they just pop in when the whole eu region is asleep heuhuehu


----------



## Shinigamii (Mar 4, 2016)

_finally got a choco cake yay  <3​_


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 4, 2016)

Got an apple xD


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 4, 2016)

cookielicious said:


> _finally got a choco cake yay  <3​_


._Congrats! x)_​


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 4, 2016)

only cherries left now...


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> only cherries left now...



lol i was just gonna post, get your cherries yall


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

GODDAMMIT!!! I JUST MISSED ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## Crash (Mar 4, 2016)

annnnd I miss it by seconds again​


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 4, 2016)

who got the hammers?  I was trying to get 1 but I was too slow


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

Actually, I did get a cherry.


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 4, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> who got the hammers?  I was trying to get 1 but I was too slow


I got one of them. Ahhhh so happy. I will never complain about a restock ever again.

I wonder who got the other one though. I think 2 were restocked.


----------



## Crash (Mar 4, 2016)

Alexi said:


> I got one of them. Ahhhh so happy. I will never complain about a restock ever again.
> 
> I wonder who got the other one though. I think 2 were restocked.


you are so lucky holy crap you've caught multiple things on multiple restocks I'm so jealous lmao​


----------



## MintySky (Mar 4, 2016)

Why am I so unlucky when it comes to these things?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

frickle frack.. grats on the hammer. i think i caught a cherry though!


----------



## Shinigamii (Mar 4, 2016)

You got mail! said:


> ._Congrats! x)_​



_thanks 
and omg thank you so much for peaches <3...i'm still lost lol x3_​


----------



## Jacob (Mar 4, 2016)

how much 4 a peach ill just buy one rn t b h


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 4, 2016)

Crash said:


> you are so lucky holy crap you've caught multiple things on multiple restocks I'm so jealous lmao​



hahaha im just glad i didn't sit by my computer allll day auto refreshing the shop every couple mins, for nothing. 

I really did want a house but didn't even have time to check to see if any were available. Went right for the hammer lol. Restocks are crazy intense D: !


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 4, 2016)

cookielicious said:


> _thanks
> and omg thank you so much for peaches <3...i'm still lost lol x3_​



_Youre very welcome <3 I just wanted to make someone happie x) _
_Who isn't lost after this? Hahah x3 I need a nap now x) _​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

yes they are ^

those peach lags i s2g lol


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

omg plz i just want 1 choco cake... PLEASE!!!


----------



## MintySky (Mar 4, 2016)

Do they do the restock more then once a day?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 4, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> omg plz i just want 1 choco cake... PLEASE!!!



ill trade u one for ur green house


----------



## Crash (Mar 4, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> omg plz i just want 1 choco cake... PLEASE!!!


me too ;;
restocks always make me lowkey bitter @ life​


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

Jacob said:


> ill trade u one for ur green house



no, i luv it 2 much


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 4, 2016)

How much do green houses go for?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 4, 2016)

I go to eat dinner and come back and find another restock happened

Congrats to everyone who snagged something though


----------



## Jacob (Mar 4, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> How much do green houses go for?



like 1k-2k but they havent been sold in months so prob 3k-3.5k max


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

Jacob said:


> like 1k-2k but they havent been sold in months so prob 3k-3.5k max



holy crap i remembered when they were a few hundred lol!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> holy crap i remembered when they were a few hundred lol!



I think I got mine for 1.5K.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I think I got mine for 1.5K.



ok wow holy sht inflation...


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> ok wow holy sht inflation...



Have you even SEEN the popsicles??!!?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 4, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Have you even SEEN the popsicles??!!?



There is a popsicle collectible?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 4, 2016)

Jacob said:


> like 1k-2k but they havent been sold in months so prob 3k-3.5k max



oh dang it xD I wanted my entire bottom line to be the green houses ;w;
Time to painfully save up tbt


----------



## Crash (Mar 4, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Have you even SEEN the popsicles??!!?


they actually went down a lot lately, I know a few months ago when I was looking to buy one they were going for up to 4k D:​


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

Jacob said:


> There is a popsicle collectible?



... Are you serious?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Have you even SEEN the popsicles??!!?



sim amiga.. 

they are going down though so eh not too bad


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> sim amiga..
> 
> they are going down though so eh not too bad



They'll never be 200-300 again though
those days were the best


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> They'll never be 200-300 again though
> those days were the best



haha oh yeah i remember that too.. at least the other ice cream thing were


----------



## Shinigamii (Mar 4, 2016)

cookielicious said:


> _finally got a choco cake yay  <3​_



_actually 2 cakes :3 x)​_


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 4, 2016)

cookielicious said:


> _actually 2 cakes :3 x)​_




wow nice!! grats~ c:


----------



## Shinigamii (Mar 4, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> wow nice!! grats~ c:



_Thank you <3​_


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 4, 2016)

dang i missed today's re-stock.  i wanted to snag a choco cake for Pinelle, she's been looking for one for ages.


----------



## sej (Mar 4, 2016)

Dang it! I missed it! Oh well


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 4, 2016)

Sej said:


> Dang it! I missed it! Oh well



you said you were skipping re-stocks for beauty rest-- its 2 AM.!!


----------



## sej (Mar 4, 2016)

King Dad said:


> you said you were skipping re-stocks for beauty rest-- its 2 AM.!!



I have a really bad cold so I can't sleep ;-;
Also I slept at 8pm so I am wiiiiide awake now, whoops


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2016)

a restock had to happen like a minute before I finished showering ;;


----------



## Zane (Mar 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> Oh well I gave up on the more expensive thing lol... Popsicles rule though



how are you gonna buy me a hammer now :^(


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Zane said:


> how are you gonna buy me a hammer now :^(



Well since they keep fiddeling with those restocks whenever I'm not on.. Probably never


----------



## Heyden (Mar 5, 2016)

Wolf Link wooo


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 5, 2016)

doughssant said:


> Wolf Link wooo



dat went up in da midna-ight...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

King Dad said:


> dat went up in da midna-ight...



DAT PUN

i want that amiibo so bad now lol!

hah i wonder if they'll do some more restocks this weekend though.. not that i can afford crap atm but.. still


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> DAT PUN
> 
> i want that amiibo so bad now lol!
> 
> hah i wonder if they'll do some more restocks this weekend though.. not that i can afford crap atm but.. still



They probably will, but I don't know


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

yeah gotta pull le all nighters...


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

Pleeaaaase Justin XD


----------



## Javocado (Mar 5, 2016)

So glad I got to wake up to that banner!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 5, 2016)

they looked like they just dropped something...  could it have been a bag of new collectibles?


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

King Dad said:


> they looked like they just dropped something...  could it have been a bag of new collectibles?



I hope so!


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

I have my hopes up that there might be a restock at 9pm (5 minutes) because it's a good time to restock


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 5, 2016)

Sej said:


> I have my hopes up that there might be a restock at 9pm (5 minutes) because it's a good time to restock



re-stocks is where dreams come to die...


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

King Dad said:


> re-stocks is where dreams come to die...



Yeah, true XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

King Dad said:


> re-stocks is where dreams come to die...



sim.. merda..


grah i just want pretty pixels...


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

Right, I am sleeping tonight. So if they haven't restocked by the time I go to sleep, I give up.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 5, 2016)

i literally just want ONE CHOCO CAKE!!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2016)

Saving you guys the trouble: I have no more planned.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 5, 2016)

omg I heard an admin say there is a new mystery collectible tomorrow and restocks tomorrow (i dont remember who but their name started with j)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Trundle said:


> omg I heard an admin say there is a new mystery collectible tomorrow and restocks tomorrow (i dont remember who but their name started with j)



lol good try


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 5, 2016)

RIP everyone's collectibles dreams


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

Justin said:


> Saving you guys the trouble: I have no more planned.



//cries
I don't believe you


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Sej said:


> //cries
> I don't believe you



neither do i ... hah i bet they will pop a few in when we sleep rip EU


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> lol good try



ha- he got ninja'd


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 5, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ha- he got ninja'd



omg u got all the fruit thats so cute i might copy u lol xdd


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

Justin said:


> Saving you guys the trouble: I have no more planned.



u must be kidding me

anyways im too poor to afford anything anyways


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 5, 2016)

Justin said:


> Saving you guys the trouble: I have no more planned.



nah not true


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 5, 2016)

I've given up hope... WHY GO ON??? WHY GO ON WITH NO CHOCOLATEY CAKES IN MY LIFE OF TBTF?!?!?!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 5, 2016)

Justin said:


> Saving you guys the trouble: I have no more planned.



harsh, but fair.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 6, 2016)

n//m


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm not going to get any items in the shop so that is 1 less person. Good luck to everyone who are looking for the rest of the items in the Tbt shop.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks cool


if you didnt restock when i was banned
why
why


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 11, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Looks cool
> 
> 
> if you didnt restock when i was banned
> ...



wait y wer u banned?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 12, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> wait y wer u banned?



dont even
shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LilD (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy st. Patrick's day


----------



## Isabelle Inc. (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy Patrick Day


----------

